# Cutting down on red meats.



## flatbroke

Word on the street is Too much red meat and sausage is frowned upon by the ticker Doc. They didnt mention Scooby snacks.


----------



## Wurstmeister

Ok, What's the difference between meat and Scooby snacks?!  Anyway, I like to make the meds I take work their behinds off the price I have to pay for them!  
John


----------



## flatbroke

Just can’t seem to get fired up about a Salad hahahaha


----------



## indaswamp

Eat more Pork...the other white meat!


----------



## smokin peachey

Maybe you should try one of those heart healthy ninja things they seem to produce some heart healthy meats.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I don't think its the red meat so much as the fat.  I eat lots of red meat, but no fat.  Only had one heart attack so far.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer

Yum. I would eat that after my fatty red meat. Yeah. I might die soon.  I will be fat and happy thou


----------



## Brokenhandle

I'm going with the red meat! Have high blood pressure and cholesterol but take pills for it and Dr is happy with my levels. Don't forget about the taters and butter or gravy either! If it shortens my life a little bit I'm fine with it.

Ryan


----------



## poacherjoe

I knew going into joining this forum that I was putting my life at risk but what a way to go !!! I won't tell you how much weight I gained but my BP has seen a spike as well as other levels of my blood tests...


----------



## D.W.

I think everyone's BP is up with what we went through the last 15 months (also white coat syndrome is real). Good thing for me my cholesterol came in at as healthy as someone half my age, so I cooked up some ribeye's. I do shy away from the dessert


----------



## Fueling Around

Cut the carbs.  That's my weakness


----------



## bill1

portion control


----------



## sawhorseray

That's the one certainty about being born onto this planet, nobody gets out alive. We only get one shot, might as well eat good, and stay away from doctors. I love chocolate chip cookies, Ben & Jerry's too! RAY


----------



## jhonnichole

Portion control and cut the carbs


----------



## chef jimmyj

I would rather Die like a LION, than Live like a RABBIT!...JJ


----------



## tropics

Had 3 heart doctors wondering what test to do next. That was this Tuesday 
Richie


----------



## DRKsmoking

flatbroke said:


> Scooby snacks.


Cookies...Mmmmmmm   Sugar , yes

Love my sweets 

David


----------



## zippy12

I think you should limit it to 1 cookie like I do..


----------



## HalfSmoked

Might be a great idea but I will past on chocolate chip cookies in fact just about all chocolate. Give me the meat. I will be pleased with the way I to go.

Warren


----------



## sandyut

I have heard this from my doc and others...same with booze.  but what ever.   bahaha


----------



## JLeonard

Wurstmeister said:


> Ok, What's the difference between meat and Scooby snacks?!  Anyway, I like to make the meds I take work their behinds off the price I have to pay for them!
> John


Totally agree with this. Heck we all gonna die. It might as well be with a cold beer,  Burger, and a cig at hand.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert

zippy12 said:


> I think you should limit it to 1 cookie like I do..
> View attachment 496958


Yeah!!!  My kinda cookie.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

bill1 said:


> portion control





jhonnichole said:


> Portion control and cut the carbs



I'm a firm believer in portion control.  The portion that won't fit on my plate gets double decked.
Gary


----------



## SmokinEdge

The sugar, in general, will kill us and make our lives more difficult long before red or white meat fat included will. I’m a meat tater kind of guy, not big on carbs other than some beer. That’s how I’m going out, right or wrong, but I’m pretty sure I’m right about the sugar.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Gary for the like it is appreciated.

I'm not much on veggies no big potato person either.

Warren


----------



## cmayna

75% or more of our meals are fish, because we fish way too much.  The remainder is filled with poultry or whatever.  Both of us really don't miss red meat but will splurge on some once in awhile.


----------



## flatbroke

SmokinEdge said:


> The sugar, in general, will kill us and make our lives more difficult long before red or white meat fat included will. I’m a meat tater kind of guy, not big on carbs other than some beer. That’s how I’m going out, right or wrong, but I’m pretty sure I’m right about the sugar.


I think I recall reading that fat is actually an insulin blocker thus a big reason rise In pre diabetes, diabetes type 2. Supposedly fat blocks the insulin from entering the cell and the body produces more insulin. Which also creates a false low a1c number.

can’t remember where I read it but doesn’t matter as I’m not affected


----------



## flatbroke

Saw a nextflix documentary recently called What the Health.  I thought it was worth watching


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks FB for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

